# My animals (2 dogs, 3 cats)



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

My friend came and took some sample pictures for me. I'm planning on getting some print outs for my girlfriend's birthday  These are her two dogs (Dayna - German Shepherd, Bailey - Lab Mix) and outdoor cat (Morgan) then Howard (orange kitty) and my cat Hachi (Bengal).


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Truly stunning pictures!


----------



## Evelyn28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow they are gorgeous, and supermodels lol , stunning in front of the cam . Love them all


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

0ozma, that's some great pics!!
and everyone looks healthy and happy!
You definitely have full house now!
Sharon


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I love the one of hachi peeking out behind the cat tree! It's fantastic!

I also fell in love with that GSD! I've always wanted one!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Amazing pix! What beautiful animals!


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Amazing photo's Extremely high quality, your friend has a good eye - a professional photographer I assume?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Great photos...your GF will LOVE them!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! I am very happy with the results. She took around 300 pictures, these were just a few pre-edits I grabbed to post here  

@10c, hehe not at my house! The two dogs and outdoor cat are at her mother's house. Only Howard and Hachi live with us. 

@Dave, not professional but she could convince people with all her pictures!  she is just very into the hobby. I don't think I'm allowed to link it, but she runs the @catsofinstagram Instagram account.

@MowMow, Dayna the GSD is awesome! She is by far my favorite (don't tell the others) besides Hachi. She wrestles, plays hard, and will cuddle and and sleep right next to you... like this!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awe gorgeous! They're all great looking pics... but Hachi is the most photogenic of the bunch! His pics are amazing!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

beautiful!!!!!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

AWESOME pix! my 2 hide when they see me reach for the camera so about all i have is sleepy time pix - lol


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

All of the animals are stunning, and the photographer got some really beautiful shots. I especially love the close-ups and the pics of Hachi with his tongue in full motion and peeking out from behind the cat tree.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I made a GIF lol. 










Sorry I cant resize it and still have the gif work


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! That's hilarious!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

<3 



















edits


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

They look to comfy!! I'm envious!!


----------

